# Custom 56 Tonka Electric Truck For Buddy L Nylint Guys2



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $63.13* (5 Bids)
End Date: Sunday Jul-13-2008 17:56:09 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

